# Delco Park carpin'



## cwcarper (Apr 5, 2004)

Got out for a few hours this weekend to do some carping before the family cookout. Thought I'd give Delco Park a try (drove by a few times but never fished it). Fish were crashing around and seemed to be in a post-spawn feeding pattern (though a few were still spawning). Landed 5 carp in just a couple hours, and all but one were in the low to mid-teens. Nothing huge but not bad for pond carp - and they all put up a great fight. All fish came on sweet corn and bread flake. Here are a couple of the larger fish:



















Nice place to fish that's close to home - I'll definitely be back. I wouldn't be surprised to find a 20+ in there given the average size of the fish I was catching. All were healthy looking, though a bit beat up from the recent spawn.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Those are some nice fish! Not many fish fight like a carp. Plus, you get to sight fish for them, which adds that much more excitement.


----------



## I'll go in after it (Feb 5, 2011)

I love to fight carp but need a good bait . I only seem to catch them accidentally . What do you bind the corn and wheaties with ?


----------



## Carter Crappie Crew (May 21, 2011)

I have not went intentional carp fishing in years but, we used to make "wheatie balls" with red creme soda and use treble hooks with no added weight. You have to lobe cast it lightly. I lost a pole when I was 12 or so because I did not listen to my brother when he said open your bail.


----------



## cwcarper (Apr 5, 2004)

With sweet corn you can just thread a few kernels on a hook (size 4 or 6) and cast it out with a small weight. I would always throw a couple handfuls of corn in the area you are fishing to help draw the carp in. Kind of limits how far out you can fish, so I use a catapult/sling shot designed for chumming to get my free bait out further. 

Back when I fished Wheaties, I just mixed them with the water where I was fishing until it formed a dough and sometimes added a few drops of vanilla extract. Caught lots of fish with this method - you just have to know where the fish are and hope they're feeding.

I've since changed to the "Euro" style of carp fishing with method feeders and hair rigs. I can get more bait out in a concentrated area and draw the fish in until they find my hook. This weekend I was fishing sweet corn on the hair rig with fresh bread crumb molded around a method feeder. The bread crumb dissolves in water, leaving a cloud and small pile that gets the attention of the carp. 

Check out the carp section of this forum for some other tips and tricks, or go to http://www.carpanglersgroup.com for all the information you could ever want to know about fishing for carp. They have a discussion board there as well (but most of it is now members only).


----------



## I'll go in after it (Feb 5, 2011)

Thank for the reply the biggest one I caught was in a creek at sharon wood's as a kid about 15 lbs. It ran me up and down the creek until I was soaked but it was pure adrenaline with 6 lb. test in very skinny water . I watched some video's using the method you mentioned and also a kind of chum boat . Science in action , if all the fisherman on here could see how serious they are in Europe they might change their opinion's . Thank's for the link . I need to catch a big carp now !


----------



## I'll go in after it (Feb 5, 2011)

Hey by the way Sharon wood's lake has a huge carp in it . I have seen it and it make's a wake swimming in shallow water that look's like a boat's wake . I have never seen anything move water like that short of a gator in Florida .


----------



## samfishdyt (Sep 15, 2010)

Did some carpin at my own little mud hole. Water clairity was as good as it gets and I could see tons of fish 1-2 feet in length. Caught two, and then it got too hot to take it. Will post pics in a few.


----------



## samfishdyt (Sep 15, 2010)




----------



## I'll go in after it (Feb 5, 2011)

My wife hooked a big one( carp ) at Acton tonight on redworms . It was up near a log finning around looked 30 " plus . We took turn's fighting it but could not get it to tire after about 10 minute's it decided it wanted to go out into the lake instead of fighting near the shore and zippp snnappp it was gone . The line completely disappeared must have snapped from the spool . The pole was bent double the whole time . Did manage to get a 10 " Bluegill and some saugeye . Cat's were not biting but you shoulda been there yesterday acording to some people we talked to . Saw a bid water snake eating a shad and had to chase racoon's away from the chicken liver's . Lot's of action at Acton after dark


----------



## zaraspook (Jun 16, 2009)

If you enjoy the fight of bruiser carp, why not do it with the chance to earn a few hundred bucks? This weekend at Grand Lake St. Mary's is a "Get the carp outta here" fishing derby. Over $2000 in cash plus other prizes for big fish, most fish, and categories for our younger fisher-kids. Registration is $5. Doubtful you can have more fun anywhere for $5.

By the way, crappie bite has been good, catfish bite is coming on, bluegills are nice size, plus you can tie into other species like bass, perch, walleye, even a few saugeye stocked the last 2 years.

You can download a flyer and read registration and rules at this link www.lakeimprovement.com/carp-derby-2011-b

Despite rumors otherwise there is no advisory against eating GLSM fish other than "no more than 2 meals a week of largemouth bass". Don't know about you, but I don't catch enough bass to ever worry about that advisory. If you still have concerns, just practice "catch and release", except for the carp (don't release those bad boys!). 

There is an advisory warning against swimming, wading, or consuming the water, but touching water and handling fish is not a problem. Most fisherman use a line and rod to catch fish......not necessary to get in the water and chase them down.


----------



## cwcarper (Apr 5, 2004)

Sorry - I release all carp I catch and could never participate in or support a catch and kill tourney. I've got nothing against others who do - just not my style. I think it's nonsense that anyone is trying to put the blame on carp for any of the problems going on at GLSM. All of the activities focused on reducing the number of carp in that lake are a waste of time and money in my opinion. Personally, I don't like the stigma that all of this associates with carp.


----------



## ARNfishin (Apr 22, 2011)

going to have to agree with cwcarper. There is going to be wayyyy more sediment stirred up this weekend by big motors going out in search of the carp then there will be stirred up by the carp themselves. To me, carp are gross and GLSM could probably use less, but its the least of their problems


----------



## MK3_TJ (May 8, 2011)

What time of day and what part of the pond did you fish? I've only spent a few hours trying for carp there. I've seen them jumping all over but never caught any. May try again today.


----------



## cwcarper (Apr 5, 2004)

Fished it in the morning, along the bank to the left of the pier. Location didn't seem to be too important, though.


----------



## TPfisher (Aug 31, 2009)

Very healthy looking fish. I haven't gone out carp fishing in a long time. This kinda gave me the urge to try it. I live fairly close to Stonelick and I know they are in there in pretty decent numbers. Never tried fishing for them there though.


----------



## zaraspook (Jun 16, 2009)

Celina newspaper article about the carp derby at Grand Lake at the link below. I understand many of you have issues since it's not a catch and release event, and I understand your viewpoint. This is about population control, not unlike when deer herds get out of control in State Parks. Bag limits and special hunts are organized to reduce the population of the herds....concept is similar. If fishermen would catch, keep, and eat carp maybe the population wouldn't continue to grow. Unfortunately, carp aren't prized dinner fare.

www.dailystandard.com/archive/story_single.php?rec_id=1511


----------



## I'll go in after it (Feb 5, 2011)

I would agree . Because carp are not a favorite fish and require a little more care and preperation to bring a good meal to the table they are overpopulating many water's . Deer will do that as well to the detrimate of the environment . There need's to be a way to harvest carp and utilize them . They are the toughest fighter's out there and deserve a better reputation . Asian cuisine utilizes the carp and even prizes them as table fare but because of tradition it is the bighead type that is used . Not sure what the answer is but they are here and deserve to stay here but a better balance with native specie's would be nice and make everyone happy .


----------



## zaraspook (Jun 16, 2009)

A Huber Heights angler pulled the biggest carp during GLSM carp derby last weekend.....20.6 pounds. Most poundage was 566.6 pounds in 48 hours by a Grove Hill, Oh resident........that's nearly 12 pounds per hour if if fished 48 hours continuously! Over all about 300 participants weighed in 8000+ pounds. More info and photo of big fish at link below provided via Grand Lake Improvement Association website.

www.lakeimprovement.com/get-the-carp-outta-here-results


----------

